# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  How do you carry your rifle?

## PerazziSC3

Just wondering how everyone carries their rifle?

Bullet up the chamber bolt half cocked?
Bullet up the chamber, bolt down. safety on?
Empty chamber with the bolt closed?
Dead bolt on live round (cringe)

Personally i use the half cock method, but maybe it isn't suitable. If everyone walks around with half cock it seems that the mindset is to be prepared for a quick reflex shot, maybe without identifying your target fully. Maybe it should be mandatory to carry all firearms on an empty chamber when hunting which could result in a few extra seconds to identify the target better. Just an idea and not implying that half cock is the reason why people are getting shot.

----------


## Spook

An empty chamber means that the hunter takes his eye from the game to make sure that a round is going in the chamber...time and eye better spent on identification. When I hunt with lever gun I have one up the spout and hammer forward. With my bolt action I have one up the spout and bolt closed, safety on. I never trigger test safety when loaded. I never put finger inside guard or release safety until I have identified target animal.

----------


## Beavis

Loaded, safety on

----------


## veitnamcam

Bush= generally chamber empty until i find fresh sign or know im coming up on a nice spot then il chamber a round close the bolt and open it fully(not half closed) then go into creeping Jesus mode, carrying like this with your hand around the bolt(to stop it sliding back and dropping the round) Is for me comfortable and natural, quick and silent to close.
If I have to go threw a thick bit or round a bluff ect that round goes back in the mag check empty on closing and close with finger on trigger(so the bolt is harder to lift if caught on shit)
I'm not saying dont use your pre tested safety its just how I was taught and is natural for me.
Open country =empty camber until ready to fire.

----------


## R93

I carry a blaser so I have one chambered all the time while carrying it at the ready, it is totally safe until it is cocked manually. If it is sleeved on my back it is unloaded.

----------


## geezejonesy

short answer .....with my hands. :Psmiley:    but seriously, dead bolt with unloaded

----------


## Chris

Normally its hanging on my left shoulder ,muzzle pointing down unloaded.
Just a matter of rotating it across my body inside my out line & up to opposite shoulder.
If you start moving it round out side your body line the movement is more easily seen .

When semi-ready either half bolt or half cocked depending on weather lever or bolt action ,
dog generally lets me know when some thing handy .

----------


## Dundee

My quad carries mine,when walking with it unloaded.

----------


## jakewire

If I'm by myself and actively hunting, rifle will be chambered, safety on.
If I'm with another chamber will be empty.
I don't do 1/2 bolt, alone or with anybody else.

----------


## Rushy

I only chamber a round when in the hunt zone. At all other times the chamber is empty.  Once chambered the safety is on right up to the time I line up to take the shot.

----------


## BTMO

Bolt closed on an empty chamber. And I check the chamber every so often.

I reckon it's better to carry it fail safe.

I took a tumble once in a slippery creek and while trying to make sure I didn't break my neck or arm as I was going over, my thumb hit the trigger. That empty chamber saved me having a negligent discharge...

----------


## Mohawk660

Just a question for all you shooting gurus and gun experts out there. As I am definetly not one! But isnt the safety just a mechinism (spring) ,please correct me if I am wrong. So with anything mechanical if you check it before you go hunting theres is a good chance it will work when you need it too but not a 100 % gurantee. I dont think I would be happy putting the safety of myself or others in a spring. 

Walking around with a chambered round closed bolt and safety on.....

I walk with my rifle with a empty chamber, once in the hunting area I will chamber a round on a half cocked bolt. 

I am of the undersatnding that is the safest way ? Apart from the obvious of a unchambered round?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Just a question for all you shooting gurus and gun experts out there. As I am definetly not one! But isnt the safety just a mechinism (spring) ,please correct me if I am wrong. So with anything mechanical if you check it before you go hunting theres is a good chance it will work when you need it too but not a 100 % gurantee. I dont think I would be happy putting the safety of myself or others in a spring. 
> 
> Walking around with a chambered round closed bolt and safety on.....
> 
> I walk with my rifle with a empty chamber, once in the hunting area I will chamber a round on a half cocked bolt. 
> 
> I am of the undersatnding that is the safest way ? Apart from the obvious of a unchambered round?


Half cock is not really a thing any more as most rifles these days cock on opening. therefore your half open bolt is fully cocked and could fire just by pulling the trigger on some rifles.
open bolt or closed on tested safety if you must carry a round in the chamber

----------


## Dougie

> Just a question for all you shooting gurus and gun experts out there. As I am definetly not one! But isnt the safety just a mechinism (spring) ,please correct me if I am wrong. So with anything mechanical if you check it before you go hunting theres is a good chance it will work when you need it too but not a 100 % gurantee. I dont think I would be happy putting the safety of myself or others in a spring. 
> 
> Walking around with a chambered round closed bolt and safety on.....
> 
> *I walk with my rifle with a empty chamber, once in the hunting area I will chamber a round on a half cocked bolt. 
> 
> I am of the undersatnding that is the safest way ? Apart from the obvious of a unchambered round?*


I think you will find this the law, also it is illegal to have even a detachable mag loaded in your pack until you reach the hunting area!

----------


## Mohawk660

> Half cock is not really a thing any more as most rifles these days cock on opening. therefore your half open bolt is fully cocked and could fire just by pulling the trigger on some rifles.
> open bolt or closed on tested safety if you must carry a round in the chamber


Thanks VC  for the info, I have an older style rifle. But will test it tonight to make sure. Cheers.

----------


## veitnamcam

Pretty much if its not a old 303(cock on closing) half cock as its called(but isnt) is not a safe option.

----------


## Neckshot

hunting in pairs not on point rifle accross my back no round in the chamber,in front or by myself round in chamber safty on.every 20m or so i check safty is on with the digit.A mate had his rifle (sako) on half cock going thru some leather wood got to a slip no bolt.He could have done it wrong but hes got a rifle sitting in his safe for a long time.

----------


## faregame

empty on closed bolt, safety on

If hunting short distance to a animal, chambered with safety on

----------


## tikka 7/08

Empty - closed bolt, safety on. 

Find some sign chamber a round, safety back on

Need to get some work done on the rifle though, Tikka T3 have a crap half cock (well pretty much none at all) as i dont like to have a round up the spout with the safety on.

I always try and have a quick safety run through with people I hunt with - new or experienced. Not all rifles are the same (like i dont have a reasnoble half cock) and I feel happier knowing they understand what I am handing them is in a 'safe' state

----------


## gadgetman

> empty on closed bolt, safety on
> 
> If hunting short distance to a animal, chambered with safety on


+1

With safety on the bolt handle can't be lifted. Very low change of bolt going west.

----------


## sako75

If on my own or in front, 1 up the spout and safety on.
If behind mate, empty.
Sling in the day bag until needed

----------


## HB.

Half cock when on my own, sub conciously always checking bolt.

----------


## irgnz

Loaded, Safety on, But only while hunting. Never on tracks ETC  or within 200m of huts. Have lost some deer that way but beta safe than sorry. 

OH And I check my safety at least every 1/2 hour by pointing in safe direction and giving trigger a squeeze, Even if it scars all the deer away I would rather know I have an unsafe gun than have a twig let it off.

----------


## outdoorlad

> OH And I check my safety at least every 1/2 hour by pointing in safe direction and giving trigger a squeeze, Even if it scars all the deer away I would rather know I have an unsafe gun than have a twig let it off.


May I suggest if you want to check your safety by pulling the trigger you do it on an empty chamber! 

On a modern well maintained gun pulling the trigger every half hour to see if it will go off is unnecessary, foolish & a poor habit. If you are that concerned about the safety then carry it empty!

----------


## GravelBen

> The savage F-Class James has says "close bolt gently to avoid slam fire" on it. 
> 
> If you closed the bolt quickly it would go off. 
> 
> I wonder how many rifles, if the bolt got dropped or fallen on in half bolt, and closed violently, would go off?
> 
> I think this is why they won't sell target accutrigger parts. Be interesting to test out.


Interesting that they give that warning, from every account I've read what actually happens with the target accutrigger is not firing on fast bolt closing, it disengages the trigger so you have to raise and lower bolt again before it will fire.

----------


## GravelBen

> Half cock is not really a thing any more as most rifles these days cock on opening. therefore your half open bolt is fully cocked and could fire just by pulling the trigger on some rifles.


Tested all of mine at various times (Ruger and Savages) and none ever fired from pulled trigger on half cock - they all dropped the bolt closed and I had to raise and lower bolt before it would fire. Any idea which guns actually do fire from half cock?

Personally my status varies with increasing closeness to animal as follows:

Bolt closed and locked+safe on empty chamber.
Round chambered, bolt locked+safe in open or halfcock position.
Safety off, half cock.
Bolt goes down just before taking the shot.

I make the halfcock the last stage rather than the safety as closing the bolt is quieter than the safety.

----------


## outdoorlad

> It's not that bad. It does sound a bit extreme but if your selecting a safe firing zone, it's a safe discharge in an area where it's fine to fire a rifle. 
> 
> No harm done. If your routine was to do it regularly, when hunting, I think your more likely to do it that way, than all the racket and rigmarole of unloading to check. Unloading to check your safety is something you would put off in the rain, when an action full of water might be what causes the trouble. 
> 
> I approve. After all, the safety will work, and an actual discharge would be a rarity. The issue is, as always where you point it.


Tussock you have just opened up a firearm safety section and your advocating its a safe & acceptable practise to wander around in the bush squeezing the trigger ever half hour (in a safe direction) so see if your safety actually works? The issue is that habits like that become learned behaviour & one day when he's tired, dehydrated, etc the safety will actually be off.

If you want to check your safety, do it before a hunt on an empty chamber.

----------


## Munsey

> Bush= generally chamber empty until i find fresh sign or know im coming up on a nice spot then il chamber a round close the bolt and open it fully(not half closed) then go into creeping Jesus mode, carrying like this with your hand around the bolt(to stop it sliding back and dropping the round) Is for me comfortable and natural, quick and silent to close.If I have to go threw a thick bit or round a bluff ect that round goes back in the mag check empty on closing and close with finger on trigger(so the bolt is harder to lift if caught on shit)I'm not saying dont use your pre tested safety its just how I was taught and is natural for me.Open country =empty camber until ready to fire.


+1 I'm exactly the same . Not saying our method is the best or safest but i am surprised how many people rely on safety .

----------


## Savage1

Well I'm going to buck the trend, I have always carried a live round with a dead bolt. I think it is safer than having a cocked firing pin behind a live round like with the "half cock" method. The amount of shock needed to make the firing pin retract in the bolt and slam forward and initiate the primer would be huge. I have never had a problem and I think alot of people just have it in their head it is unsafe, I would think it is safer than half cock especially when rifle is dropped.

Or I carry actioned with safety on, as I believe the manufactures know how to make a safety better than us. 

However if I am behind anyone I always have my rifle in the loaded state, not actioned.

----------


## Spudattack

If you observe the first rules of firearm safety and "treat every firearm as loaded" and "always point your firearm in a safe direction" then using the safety is no problem. Obviously rifle should be unloaded whenever negotiating an obstacle. 
Having said that I have seen some terrible gun manners (even from one of the hosts of our outdoor tv shows!), could these be due to some of the safety tips taught that they believe their rifles are unloaded and thus "safe" and ok to wave their muzzle around? Just a thought!

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Well I'm going to buck the trend, I have always carried a live round with a dead bolt. I think it is safer than having a cocked firing pin behind a live round like with the "half cock" method. The amount of shock needed to make the firing pin retract in the bolt and slam forward and initiate the primer would be huge. I have never had a problem and I think alot of people just have it in their head it is unsafe, I would think it is safer than half cock especially when rifle is dropped.
> 
> Or I carry actioned with safety on, as I believe the manufactures know how to make a safety better than us. 
> 
> However if I am behind anyone I always have my rifle in the loaded state, not actioned.


I know on my 300wsm (tikka) when i do a dead bolt on a live round the firing pin makes a slight indent in the primer (i will try to upload a photo) my mates vanguard 308 does the exact same thing, seems pretty dodgy to me.... But each to their own, your rifle will obviously be completely different.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Pic of fired round, round closed on dead bolt and live round

----------


## CreepingDeath

I use.the dead bolt.way aswell for as long as i can remember never had an issue. I sometimes use half cock but find in the bush it allways gets pulled open chucking my round out into the leaf litter

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Savage1

> Attachment 3070
> Pic of fired round, round closed on dead bolt and live round


Yeah I see how you could be worried, but it takes a fair whack to set it off. On an M4 I have used it left alot bigger dent than that on any round chambered, because of the floating firing pin. But never had one fire unexpectedly when cycling.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Interesting that they give that warning, from every account I've read what actually happens with the target accutrigger is not firing on fast bolt closing, it disengages the trigger so you have to raise and lower bolt again before it will fire.


If it doesn't catch the sear and you close it as fast as possible(for whatever reason?) the firing pin approaches the primer pretty rapidly and "*could*" cause a slam fire

----------


## veitnamcam

[QUOTE=GravelBen;41010]Tested all of mine at various times (Ruger and Savages) and none ever fired from pulled trigger on half cock - they all dropped the bolt closed and I had to raise and lower bolt before it would fire. Any idea which guns actually do fire from half cock?

 Note I said "could" I have never tested if my rifles that drop the bolt will actually fire(not that game)

I will load a primer only and test this tho.... even if it doesnt go off im still using a open bolt . No louder/slower to drop it from open or half.

----------


## Nick.m

Just out of general interest, have you ever had a round go off??




> Loaded, Safety on, But only while hunting. Never on tracks ETC  or within 200m of huts. Have lost some deer that way but beta safe than sorry. 
> 
> OH And I check my safety at least every 1/2 hour by pointing in safe direction and giving trigger a squeeze, Even if it scars all the deer away I would rather know I have an unsafe gun than have a twig let it off.

----------


## DAF

> The savage F-Class James has says "close bolt gently to avoid slam fire" on it. 
> 
> If you closed the bolt quickly it would go off. 
> 
> I wonder how many rifles, if the bolt got dropped or fallen on in half bolt, and closed violently, would go off?
> 
> I think this is why they won't sell target accutrigger parts. Be interesting to test out.


I have experienced the slam fire issue on more then one occasion in my F-Class rifle when I have been racing through, it has cost me matches and scared the hell out of me. 

As for hunting, its always Bolt closed on an empty chamber.

----------


## ANTSMAN

I walk with my rifle with a empty chamber, once in the hunting area I will chamber a round .

With a semi, loaded, safety on.

----------


## outdoorlad

> I just don't get it? How could what he describes ever result in an accident? 
> 
> Beyond a disturbingly loud noise.
> 
> If their was any risk in pulling the trigger on live rounds we wouldn't have guns at all. 
> 
> I'm of the opinion when these things become unrealistic, they become self defeating. 
> 
> I think it's fairly pointless, but it's not dangerous, and at least he's making an effort.


I never said it was dangerous, I said it was unnecessary, foolish & a poor habit ( = pointless )

If you want to check your safety, why wouldn't you take "any risk" out of it by doing it on an empty chamber? as Norway said "an empty gun never shot anyone"

----------


## leathel

When hunting alone or with lead its one up the chamber with the bolt open in the notch I have cut (half bolt) but the bolt will not drop with the trigger pulled, It is firmly in place, I carry the rifle my hand across the bolt area most of the time because I like to "feel" that the rifle is safe, If going through shit I will often also flick the saftey on so if knocked it would have to close the bolt, knock the saftey off and hit the trigger to fire.... 
 I used to close the bolt and use saftey and remove the round in dodgy spots but it was too easy to forget weather it was loaded or not, bolt open is easy to see

It realy comes down to treat every rifle as loaded and allways point it in a safe direction, ID the target well, before scopeing the target with a round ready etc

----------


## irgnz

> Just out of general interest, have you ever had a round go off??


Not a one. However an acquaintance checked his safety at the car Went hunting and while pushing through some rubbish his gun went off,, With safety on,,,Had not checked it in a couple of hours and it appeared and bit of bush got into the sheer system and rendered the safety useless. This guy ALWAYS has his gun pointed in a safe place.

Number one rule ah!!!!!

----------


## deer243

I normally bush stalk alone, so i chamber a round and leave the bolt open fully, the good thing with my rifle is you can hold it sky ward and it stays in place, bolt wont slide down, so its quite good, if you pull the trigger nothing will happen and in more rugged country i quite often flick the safety on as well incase of a fall etc. On half cocked if you pull the trigger on my rifle and many others its just the same as walking around with a loaded one, it slams shuts and goes off. Not sure with other rifles but i find this really good the way i do it as quite often the deer is only 50 yards away and about to bolt, just a matter of closing the bolt (no nosie) and flick the safety(if its on) and boom. Thats only bush stalking thou by myself, i wouldnt chamber a round in open country or hunting with someone else unless game was sighted and was about to take a shot and everyone knew exeacty what was going on

----------


## ebf

Guys, can you pls clear up some of this terminology for me ?
Dead bolt = pull trigger, then chamber round ?
Half cock = chamber round, then open bolt and pull halfway back (shown in the MSC video)?

So what is the Tikka half cock mod ? What do they change on the rifle ? The whole half-cock thing seems to be a Kiwi thing, never heard of it before....

----------


## Toby

Marlin .22lr I have has a awesome half cock

----------


## Dundee

> Marlin .22lr I have has a awesome half cock


Is your nick name Justin :Grin:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Alpinehunter0

have never trusted a safety catch they are only mechanical and can fail......I carry my rifle with either the bolt closed on empty chamber whilst hunting open type country ie: hunting tahr or if bush stalking I usually carry rifle with one up the spout bolt open no chance of an accidental discharge that way. If using semi auto or shotgun I use the safety but firearm is always pointed in a safe direction........safety first....would rather miss the chance of shooting an animal than risk shooting a mate or other.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Guys, can you pls clear up some of this terminology for me ?
> Dead bolt = pull trigger, then chamber round ?
> Half cock = chamber round, then open bolt and pull halfway back (shown in the MSC video)?
> 
> So what is the Tikka half cock mod ? What do they change on the rifle ? The whole half-cock thing seems to be a Kiwi thing, never heard of it before....


Dead bolt is bolt closed on a loaded round but decocked so firing pin is resting on primer.
Half cock is actually full cock with the bolt only partially lowered.

----------


## ebf

> Dead bolt is bolt closed on a loaded round but decocked so firing pin is resting on primer.


FARK !!! And guys trust that more than they trust a safety ?!?
Why is these such a big "don't trust the safety" over here? Was there a bunch of accident involving malfunctioning safeties at some point?

----------


## Spook

> FARK !!! And guys trust that more than they trust a safety ?!?
> Why is these such a big "don't trust the safety" over here? Was there a bunch of accident involving malfunctioning safeties at some point?


Because dip shits fiddle with them and always testing trigger until they get the sequence out of order and then bang...scares the crap out of the animals and his hunting companions.

----------


## ebf

> Because dip shits fiddle with them and always testing trigger until they get the sequence out of order and then bang...scares the crap out of the animals and his hunting companions.


ah, so it's not the mechanical safety, its the "finger outside the trigger guard" safety  :Wink: 

must admit, I'd crap myself if I see someone "testing" the safety with live one up the spout - can't see any reason why you need to do that.
done a fair bit of 3-gun compos, simple rule: if you move between positions, safety on, finger out... does not matter if it is a pistol, shotty or rifle.

----------


## leathel

> ah, so it's not the mechanical safety, its the "finger outside the trigger guard" safety 
> 
> must admit, I'd crap myself if I see someone "testing" the safety with live one up the spout - can't see any reason why you need to do that.
> done a fair bit of 3-gun compos, simple rule: if you move between positions, safety on, finger out... does not matter if it is a pistol, shotty or rifle.


I have had someone "test" the safety beside me and it was only a sub .22 but I was still pretty pissed off, the rifle at the ground but between us, Not hunted with him since then... a rock there would have been interesting.

----------


## GravelBen

> FARK !!! And guys trust that more than they trust a safety ?!?
> Why is these such a big "don't trust the safety" over here? Was there a bunch of accident involving malfunctioning safeties at some point?


A lot of guys started out with old ex-military 303s, and a lot of those had safeties which were worn out and didn't work. 

I get the impression a lot of older guns in general had safeties which were less reliable than most are now, but I'm not old enough to know from experience.

----------


## Spook

There is nothing like spending mega dollars on a fly in...months of prep finding people to share the trip...hyped up for a great time...and then have some egg "test" the safety two minutes from the hut...or wait till you have spent 3 hours struggling through the bush to get to the tops, dip shit "tests" the safety...I am surprised I have not left bodies all over the moutains...I am sure an understanding judge would let me off.
The North Arm [Kaimanawas] hut has a hole in it's A frame roof due to a 'safety" check while still in the hut.

----------


## Toby

> Is your nick name Justin


Oh fuck. someone else put I have in there it wasn't me  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beavis

People "testing" a safety catch in the bush with a live round is more about poor discipline and a lack of proper training

----------


## GravelBen

> "tests" the safety.


Do you mean someone pulling the trigger with the safety on and having the gun fire? If so thats a pretty good argument for not trusting that safety. Or are you talking about somebody retarded enough to test if the safety is on or not by pulling trigger? In that case, you might want to find better hunting buddies. I haven't (yet) had _anybody_ accidentally discharge a gun while I've been hunting with them.

----------


## leathel

I had the miss fortune of scaring some pigs not that long ago.....NOT from testing the safety but from the trigger adjust screw that had backed itself out without me noticing, I don't normally use safety but in this case I did, closed the bolt got in the firing position put safety to firing position...Boom Faarrk pigs in all directions, Reloaded and smacked one on the run...But fucked it up for Kevin who wasn't so good at running shots..... Stayed another day to get him his first pig....he got one bigger than the ones in the last mob  :Grin:  ..... But you have to be careful relying on safety and a good reason to stick to the main rule ALWAYS POINT THE RIFFLE IS A SAFE DIRECTION! This wasn't a problem  (Apart from the fright) as it was in the right direction... And I make a point to keep it in a safe direction...loaded or not.

This was a case of the paint put on the adjust screw not being enough to stop it adjusting, The trigger adjust screw was flush with the outside so the paint didn't get in the threads, this time I backed the screw out painted the screw and screwed it back in....might be interesting if I need to adjust it again. Doubt it will move again

----------


## Alpinehunter0

> I had the miss fortune of scaring some pigs not that long ago.....NOT from testing the safety but from the trigger adjust screw that had backed itself out without me noticing, I don't normally use safety but in this case I did, closed the bolt got in the firing position put safety to firing position...Boom Faarrk pigs in all directions, Reloaded and smacked one on the run...But fucked it up for Kevin who wasn't so good at running shots..... Stayed another day to get him his first pig....he got one bigger than the ones in the last mob  ..... But you have to be careful relying on safety and a good reason to stick to the main rule ALWAYS POINT THE RIFFLE IS A SAFE DIRECTION! This wasn't a problem  (Apart from the fright) as it was in the right direction... And I make a point to keep it in a safe direction...loaded or not.
> 
> This was a case of the paint put on the adjust screw not being enough to stop it adjusting, The trigger adjust screw was flush with the outside so the paint didn't get in the threads, this time I backed the screw out painted the screw and screwed it back in....might be interesting if I need to adjust it again. Doubt it will move again


AHHHHHHHh not ever having an adjustable trigger on a rifle before I was wondering the other day why there was what appeared to be a small blob of silicon on the adjustment screw, Thanks Lethal you have just answered a question for me. Does paint or silicon work better?

----------


## leathel

> [/COLOR]AHHHHHHHh not ever having an adjustable trigger on a rifle before I was wondering the other day why there was what appeared to be a small blob of silicon on the adjustment screw, Thanks Lethal you have just answered a question for me. Does paint or silicon work better?


I use 2 pot paint as it cures very hard.... Nail polish is common  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SiB

I keep an empty breech until in the firing zone, then one up the tube and (tested) safety on. I empty breech if moving from zone.

I also carry rifle with muzzle pointing behind me if  I'm #2 in the hunting party and one up the spout . . . . . (if there's a reasonable chance there'll be more than the 1 shot)

the country/cover dictates a lot. It's too easy to knock a safety, or lose a round from bolt on 1/2 cock.

----------


## JoshC

Totally depends on the type of hunting I'm doing. Alpine stuff, won't load until I'm within range of my target and prepared to shoot. In the bush I'll load only when I get onto hot sign and expect to see an animal. In this case I'll usually leave the bolt fully up, and the chamber half open so my palm holds it in place while I stalk. This allows me to close the bolt on the chamber and cock the gun without rattling cartridge from the magazine. I'm anal about carrying a half cocked rifle, or gun on "safety" as I have seen a couple of accidental discharges and it freaks me out thinking what could've happened if those scenarios had played out differently.

----------


## R93

I dont carry my own rifle! I have 2 insubordinate and grubby porters from Greymouth, do it.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Sniper

Im no pro, but i never use the safety. Father in-law taught me this way.
When moving around, never load the chamber. When you think you might be onto something, put a round in, half cock, and hold your hand on it to stop it from moving.
Stay away from trigger. Only load when you have identified target. Remove round if nothing there. And he also drummed into me, *TREAT EVERY FIREARM AS LOADED!* Its one of his big no-no's, swinging a gun around without thinking. He gave a guy we went night shooting a few weeks back a massive serve when he pointed the .22 at his chest while reloading the mag. Not much fun then.
 :15 4 128:

----------


## NZHTR

I use a type of half cock ,but only when i expect to walk up on game close by ,i do this with around in the chamber bolt pushed forward but raised up - the bolt handle in the crutch of my hand formed by my thumb and first finger  ( trigger finger which is placed a long the stock parallel to the bolt shaft well away from the trigger ) the other fingers are on the pistol grip of the stock ,as far as carrying a rifle in general i only carry and empty chambered rifle never on half cock nor with a round chambered and safety on , just never have had the need to ..  I no there's a lot of what ifs a round any type of half cock ( what if you fall closing the bolt - and what if your carrying with safety on slip and fall with your thumb on the safety pushing it off all the same in the end may be , for me what i do know is bolt closed its ( good to go no ifs or buts ),so may be in the confusion of a slip and fall is that safety off forwards or pushed back ??, because most don't get out quite as often as they mite like the rifle some could be considered a closet queen's most of the year making the safety mechanism unfamiliar under stress   .. js..

----------


## Wirehunt

Rabbiting on the bike it's ready to rock n roll, the snotgun might or should maybe have the safety on, the .22, well, yer, whatever.   If you come near me at work time EVERY FUCKING GUN IS READY TO GO. NOW. Everyone I know that does this for a job has there rifles/guns in the same state, and everyone else knows it.

Manapouri the rifle gets loaded when I get in the boat and gets unloaded whenever we get back out, half bolt and again, everyones knows it.
R93, be careful with that thing, they have been known to have accidental discharges.

----------


## tiroatedson

Bolt action,bullet in chamber, half cock finger outta the trigger and away from trigger guard and saftey off
Lever action bullet in chamber, half cock , no saftey and finger away from trigger
semi auto action back ready to drop (Marlin 795) no saftey finger away from trigger
semi auto loaded saftey on finger away from trigger, 

Noticed the trend ??

----------


## bully

im not sure if its good or not. but i seen a so called pro recomend it.

i leave the saftey on the whole time, but chamber a round then un-cock it and pull the bolt a little way out. there is weight on the round and bolt from the ejector.
i do have to check it now and again as the bolt holding the round does back out over time. im never in the thick bush.
then, if i see something i have to fully close the bolt and saftey off, then im live.
i dont do half-cock

----------


## Maca49

> Empty - closed bolt, safety on. 
> 
> Find some sign chamber a round, safety back on
> 
> Need to get some work done on the rifle though, Tikka T3 have a crap half cock (well pretty much none at all) as i dont like to have a round up the spout with the safety on.
> 
> I always try and have a quick safety run through with people I hunt with - new or experienced. Not all rifles are the same (like i dont have a reasnoble half cock) and I feel happier knowing they understand what I am handing them is in a 'safe' state


Got to say it concerns me more how others I am hunting with carry their rifle, a quick talk about the situ BEFORE you start just might save your life, especially if travelling in single file, everyone after the leader carry empty and check it yourself if yr the lead guy.

----------


## deer243

> People "testing" a safety catch in the bush with a live round is more about poor discipline and a lack of proper training


Yeah, i agree,the guy that said he squeeses the trigger every half hour to test the safety was one of the dumbest thing ive ever heard and theres no way he be coming hunting with me carrying a rifle thats for sure.

----------


## deer243

I was just wondering the way i carry mine surely must be one of the safest ways(apart from empty) so do other rifles not hold there postion like mine?   I load a round in the chamber and just leave the bolt fully open, its not half cocked,and you can hold the rifle skyward and it stay in place.                Because its not cocked at all pulling the trigger has no effect, normally have the safety on as extra safety as well so theres no way it can go off.               Just seems to me that walking around with it loaded and safety on isnt ideal, when you are buggered and tired i would think (depending on your safety) it could be quite easy to knock the safety off then you be walking around with a loaded rifle.    Of cause half cocked on lots of rifles means fully cocked as a pull of the trigger it just slams shut and goes off anyway.        I think bush stalking you do need a round chambered, as the noise etc and time of loading a round will result in a lost deer, but jusy chambering a round and leaving the bolt open, or even half chambering a round as my rifle  the bolt will quite happy stay in place and wont slide around.        Do any rifles bolts slide all over the place? Or do people swing their rifle around etc??? Just wondering, have a field king 2000 >

----------


## Dougie

deer243 - every rifle is different, I have handled rifles that bolts are sloppy and crash around, slide open and closed very easy without 'swinging about' of the rifle etc but also have had rifles that bolt stays open firmly (like yours).

Good on you for maintaining a safety ethic.

----------


## ebf

> Because its not cocked at all pulling the trigger has no effect, normally have the safety on as extra safety as well so theres no way it can go off.


what make & model firearm ? do you really know if it cocks when the bolt is opened or closed ?




> Just seems to me that walking around with it loaded and safety on isnt ideal, when you are buggered and tired i would think (depending on your safety) it could be quite easy to knock the safety off then you be walking around with a loaded rifle.


might be safer for all involved if only you hunt when alert and able to make good decisions. same as driving really. driving when tired can have the same fatal result as driving under the influence of drink or drugs, no reason not to apply it to firearms as well...  :Have A Nice Day:  if you are so tired that you're worried about messing with the safety, I would suggest that you don't have a round chambered IMHO.

and again, with this "the safety is a mechanical thing that can fail" thing, do you guys not use the brakes on your car ? they are a mechanical thing that can fail too... makes a bit more sense to me to maintain and test your brakes BEFORE driving off, rather than slamming on brakes when you are doing 100km/h to "test" them  :Wtfsmilie: 

to me buck fever, sneaky trigger finger, muzzle direction, and brain failure are all more scary than worrying about a *functioning, well-maintained, modern safety catch*...

----------


## Rushy

> to me buck fever, sneaky trigger finger, muzzle direction, and brain failure are all more scary than worrying about a *functioning, well-maintained, modern safety catch*...


+1 I have no reason to suspect that the safety's on any of my rifles do not work properly.

----------


## Dead is better

I carry mine in the "load" condition (bolt closed on an empty chamber) but mag on and full. The only reason I'll go to "action" (cocked with safe on) is if the target has moved and i'm just waiting. Not much of a fan of the old safety catch. Even when I'm spearfishing - lost a few due to forgetting i'd put it on

----------


## deer243

> what make & model firearm ? do you really know if it cocks when the bolt is opened or closed ?
> 
> 
> 
> might be safer for all involved if only you hunt when alert and able to make good decisions. same as driving really. driving when tired can have the same fatal result as driving under the influence of drink or drugs, no reason not to apply it to firearms as well...  if you are so tired that you're worried about messing with the safety, I would suggest that you don't have a round chambered IMHO.
> 
> and again, with this "the safety is a mechanical thing that can fail" thing, do you guys not use the brakes on your car ? they are a mechanical thing that can fail too... makes a bit more sense to me to maintain and test your brakes BEFORE driving off, rather than slamming on brakes when you are doing 100km/h to "test" them 
> 
> to me buck fever, sneaky trigger finger, muzzle direction, and brain failure are all more scary than worrying about a *functioning, well-maintained, modern safety catch*...


It doesnt cock when its fully open, on half cock if you pull the trigger on mine the bolt will slam down and it will go off. I have a charter field king 2000 ss 243.  Yes, i agree a well maintained safety catch will do the job. I did say it depends on what safety catch your rifle has,my safety catch works well , and i use it as well as with the bolt open most of the time (lucky my one holds postion) just for piece of mind. I will say even thou it works well i wouldnt rate my safety as the best for designed due to the fact that you can catch it in thick stuff, but to be honest cant remember a time ever that i have knocked it from on to off, but i have on more than one occassion squessed the trigger on a animal and nothings happened because ive knocked the safety from off to on.  These days i tend to just have the safety on all the time as well as the bolt fully open in case of a fall etc, best to be safe than sorry so every shot now its automactic to flick the safety to off just before i squeese the trigger

----------


## Savage1

I think people put far more thought into this than muzzle direction, which I think is far more important.  If practised it becomes second nature. Regardless of action state or safety, the muzzle should never be pointing at your mate in front.

----------


## Dead is better

Being around firearms too much can cause complacency too. I'll admit it that after a while you can be lulled into a false sense of security. I worked in the firearms industry for a year doing customer services - after shifting thousands of rifles/shotguns and handling hundreds of weapons i was shocked when my mate picked me up on the above point. You get so used to clearing weapons and making sure they're safe, we never had live ammo for the rifles in the warehouse. I momentarily forgot that its not enough to go through the motions - ya gotta watch that muzzle above all else 

I reckon its important no matter how much you don't want to offend your mates - ALWAYS pull em up if they EVER point their rifle at you. If they stay bent out of shape then they probably have an unsafe level of arrogance and probably aren't safe to shoot with. 

As for not pointing your rifle at the guy in front? I'd be more comfortable in having the hunter in the lead being the only one ready to fire. Take turns being up front. What do you guys usually do? My mates all seem to prefer shooting alone

----------


## Rushy

I definitely agree that when hunting with others then the one up front is the only one with a round up the spout.  I have even been in a circumstance where at the top of the hour, when I was unloading and making safe and my hunt buddy had not yet loaded, we missed an animal that was in close proximity that took of when the action was worked.

----------


## deer243

Yeah, i prefer bush stalking alone, if going with mates prefer we go totally seperate directions otherwise only the one in front has one chambered and always aware wheres the muzzles pointing

----------


## Toby

> Yeah, i prefer bush stalking alone, if going with mates prefer we go totally seperate directions otherwise only the one in front has one chambered and always aware wheres the muzzles pointing


Our main problem is we talk too much if hunting together.

----------


## ebf

> I reckon its important no matter how much you don't want to offend your mates - ALWAYS pull em up if they EVER point their rifle at you. If they stay bent out of shape then they probably have an unsafe level of arrogance and probably aren't safe to shoot with.


Excellent point mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wirehunt

Look, just point the fucking thing in the right place and there is no problem.  It's a rare day I go on point and it's a rare day my mate shoots more than me.  The rifle gets loaded at the start of a trip and gets unloaded at the end.  Everyone knows that. No problem.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

If hunting with another hunter, and their on point I carry my firearm pointing backwards,holding the grip with my left hand and the firearm resting on my forearm when possible.

otherwise i carry it with a full mag and a empty chamber,with my AR i have it with bolt locked back and safety on.

----------

